# [Review] Corsair Obsidian 800D



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zu allererst geht der Dank an Corsair, für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​





*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*



*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen*
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang*
*Optik / Details Außen*
*Innenraum*
*Wasserkühlung*
*Praxis / Einbau*
*Testlauf / System*
*Ergebnisse / Auswertung*
*Fazit*
*Mehr Reviews*




*Einleitung*:

Der amerikanische Hersteller Corsair ist bekannt für seine hervorragenden Speichermodule und  guten Netzteile. Doch seit einiger  Zeit, kann auch ein Gehäuse mit dem Markenzeichen erworben werden. Die Rede ist vom Obsidian 800D, welches gleich den High-End Sektor aufmischen soll. Ob Corsair dies mit seiner Case-Kreation gelingt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Review.​ 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *Spezifikationen:* 

*Maße*: ca. 229 x 609 x 609 mm (BxHxT)
*Material*: Stahl, Aluminium-Front
*Gewicht*: ca. 16 kg
*Farbe*: mattes Schwarz
*Formfaktor*: ATX, Micro-ATX, E-ATX
*Lüfter*:
1x 140 mm (Seite)
1x 140 mm (Zwischenboden)
1x 140 mm (Rückseite)
3x 120 mm / 360 mm Radiator (Deckel, optional)
1x 120 mm (Seite, optional)
*Laufwerksschächte*:
5x 5,25 Zoll (extern), 8x (ohne HDD-Schacht)
4x 3,5 / 2,5 Zoll (intern, Hot Swap)
2x 3,5 Zoll (intern)
*Erweiterungsslots*: 7
*Netzteil*: Standard ATX (optional)
*I/O Panel*:
4x USB 2.0
1x Firewire
1x je Audio IN/OUT
*Garfikkartenlänge*: max. 36,5 cm
 
 

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*

Corsair verpackt sein Obsidian 800D wie die meisten Hersteller. Neben dem optisch ansprechend designten Karton, dient eine Kunststofftüte und entsprechende Styropor-Einlagen als Schutz. Zusätzlich bedecken zahlreiche Klebefolien weitere empfindliche Oberflächen – darunter Front und Window.  Auf den Seiten des Kartons stehen alle relevanten Infos und besondere Eigenschaften beschrieben. Die deutsche Übersetzung kommt hier leider etwas zu kurz, denn Stichpunkte wie:

*„-Werkzeug-weniger Eintragung und Antriebsinstallation“,*

  sind unverständlich und sollten bei solch einem Gehäusepreis nicht auftreten. 

  Die Klebefolie, welche auf Front und Window zu finden ist, stellt einen kleinen Kritikpunkt dar. Beim Entfernen sollte der Käufer etwas Geduld mitbringen, da diese fummelige Arbeit etwas nervt. Außerdem lädt sich die Folie und das Case beim abziehen leicht statisch auf. Deshalb muss sich der Anwender vor dem   Einbau der Hardware entladen beziehungsweise Vorschicht walten lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






  Zum Lieferumfang gehören folgende Gegenstände, die allesamt optisch zum Obsidian 800D passen:



   die benötigten, üblichen Schrauben
   ein Falt-Blatt mit Explosionszeichnung
   Verlängerungskabel für den Prozessor-Stromanschluss
    vier SATA-Kabel sowie
    ein vierfach SATA-Stromkabel
   ein Anti-Vibrations-Rahmen für einen 120-mm-Lüfter
   diverse Kabelbinder
   zwei Paar Festplattenhalterungen

  Leider sucht der Besitzer des Gehäuses eine ausführliche Anleitung vergeblich, diese kann nur auf der Corsair Homepage heruntergeladen werden. Gerade bei einigen Details würde es eine große Hilfe darstellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *Optik / Details Außen:*

Gleich nach dem auspacken des 800D merkt man das enorme Gewicht von knapp 16 kg und kann die beachtliche Größe bestaunen. Die Abmaße mit 609 mm in der Höhe, 609 mm in der Tiefe sowie 229 mm in der Breite, verdeutlichen die erstaunlichen Platzreserven. Daneben positioniert sich das Obsidian auf Augenhöhe mit anderen gewaltigen Big-Towern. Corsair designt das Gehäuse eher schlicht und edel, aber dennoch auffällig und wuchtig. Der Rahmen und die Seitenteile sind aus SECC Stahl gefertigt  -  bei solch einer Preisklasse eher unüblich. Die Front besteht aus gebürstetem Aluminium, beinhaltet aber auch Kunststoffteile. Dazu gehören die Laufwerksblenden, die einfach mit den Alustreifen überklebt sind. Daneben setzten sich die drei Standfüße, die das Case knapp 2,5 cm vom Boden abheben, als massive Alublöcke ab und reihen sich gut in das Gesamtkonzept ein.

  Die Front hat neben den üblichen Features einiges an kleinen Details zu bieten. Neben dem Powerknopf, der Status LED  und den fünf sichtbaren Laufwerksblenden, findet der Käufer das abgedeckte Frontpanel und eine kleine Tür. Letztere beinhaltet die vier, von außen zugänglichen Hot-Swap Einlässe. Dies dürfte das beste Feature am Obsidian 800D sein, welches aber auch das teuerste ist und den Preis nach oben treibt. Unter den Zugängen findet der User nur noch das Corsair Logo. Im  I/O-Panel sind neben den Audio Ein- und Ausgängen, dem Firewire Port und dem Resetknopf, noch vier USB Anschlüsse integriert. Einen eSata-Port sucht man hier vergebens. Doch ein solcher ist dank der Hot-Swap Fähigkeit auch eher unnötig.  Die beiden Blenden, die I/O-Panel und die vier besagten Eingänge verdecken, kann man mit leichtem Druck an den gekennzeichneten Stellen öffnen und auch wieder schließen.  Somit wirkt das gesamte Frontpanel sehr clean und aufgeräumt.

  Die beiden Seitenteile bieten außer dem Window keine wirklichen Besonderheiten. Letzteres befindet sich im hinteren Bereich und dessen Form erinnert stark an die Flagge im Corsair-Logo. Dadurch blickt man Teils auf die Netzteilkammer und den Bereich, in dem sich das Mainboard samt restlichen Komponenten befindet. Der Hersteller hätte die Positionierung etwas weiter oben vornehmen können, um bündig mit dem Zwischenboden abzuschließen und somit ein runderes Gesamtbild zu erreichen. 

  Am Heck erkennt man schon einige Merkmale, die im Inneren zum tragen kommen. So sitzt das Netzteil im unteren Teil des Obsidian 800D. Darüber erkennt der Interessierte, die Positionierung des Mainboards und den Auslass des 140-mm Heck-Lüfters. Direkt oberhalb befinden sich zwei Bohrungen für eine externe Wasserkühlung. Außerdem  beinhaltet das Heck noch ein paar Lüftungslöcher, die zum Luftabtransport dienen.

  Zwei weitere Besonderheiten können an der Oberseiten und dem Boden begutachtet werden.  Im Deckel integriert der Hersteller drei Lüfter-Plätze, die leider ungeschützt Staub eindringen lassen. Hier sollte der Käufer passende Filter oder Blenden nachrüsten. Doch der Clou an dem Ganzen, ist die Tatsache, dass ein Triple-Radiator ohne Umbau und unnötigen Aufwand verbaut werden kann. Der Boden bietet neben den bereits erwähnten stabilen Standfüßen samt Gummischonern, die passenden Öffnungen für das Netzteil und nachrüstbare Lüfter. Diese beiden Sachen werden von einem großen und engmaschigen Staubfilter überdeckt, der zur Reinigung einfach entnehmbar ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *Innenraum:*

Um an das Innere zu gelangen, ist es nicht nötig Werkzeug zu benutzen, denn die Seitenteile sind mit einer Mechanik befestigt, die sich auf Knopfdruck löst. Einmal am Ziel angekommen, machen sich die enormen Außenmaße bemerkbar. Im Innenraum ist Platz im Überfluss. Ebenfalls als sehr hochwertig und haltbar, kann die komplette, schwarze Pulverbeschichtung bezeichnet werden.  Arbeitet sich der  Verbraucher von unten in den obersten Bereich, so fällt auf, dass eine räumliche Abtrennung zwischen Netzteil- und Mainboardkammer sowie den Laufwerksschächten erfolgt. Letztere können fünf 5,25 Zoll Drives aufnehmen und beinhalten den Hot-Swap Käfig. Seitlich an diesem befindet sich ein abgedeckter 140-mm Lüfter, der die eingebauten Festplatten mit Kälte versorgt und die erhitzte Luft auf die Rückseite bläst. Dort wird sie dann durch Überdruck aus den gut platzierten Öffnungen gedrückt. Die Netzteilkammer erlaubt den Einbau von enorm langen Netzteilen, ohne mit irgendetwas zu kollidieren oder auf bestimmte Sachen verzichten zu müssen. Selbst große Oversized-PSUs wirken teilweise mickrig. Weiter vorne kann der Käufer einen weiteren 140-mm Lüfter einsetzen. Ein zweiter 120-mm Proband lässt sich außerdem noch an den 3,5“  Festplattenschächten, mit dem beigelegten Gummirahmen montieren. Hier passen zwei extra HDDs, die nicht an den Hot Swap- Mechanismus gekoppelt sind. Um Zugang dazu zu bekommen, muss die komplette Front und eine extra Abdeckung entfernt werden. Leider sucht man hier eine Entkopplung vergeblich.  

Im direkten Innenraum, dort wo das Mainboard gelagert ist, finden sich zwei 140-mm Lüfter. Der eine hat seinen Platz direkt an der Unterseite des Zwischenbodens und der zweite verrichtet den Dienst am Heck, oberhalb der I/O Blenden. Weiterhin lassen sich ganze elf Öffnungen erkennen, die mit Gummieinsätzen überdeckt sind. Dort können später die Kabel des Mainboards und anderer Komponenten hindurchgeführt   werden und trennen die Räumlichkeiten leicht hermetisch voneinander ab. Das verringert die Staubverteilung im Case und  schafft eine einzigartige Ordnung. Durch eine Klappe, wird die große Öffnung im Mainboardtray verdeckt. Diese ist so platziert, dass sich Kühler mit Backplate auch mit eingebautem Board und Grafikkarte wechseln lassen.   

  Eine Besonderheit des Obsidian 800Ds, sind die Abdeckungen, die optisch unschöne Details überdecken und so für ein einheitlich angenehmes Gesamtbild sorgen. Gerade am Hot-Swap Käfig hat Corsair gleich zwei platziert. Einmal am Anschlussbereich für Strom und Daten sowie als Blende für den seitlich angebrachten 140-mm Lüfter. Eine weitere Abdeckung erkennt man in der Netzteilkammer, ebenfalls an den Enden der Festplatten. Im Großen und Ganzen eine feine Sache, aber Corsair hätte sich ruhig etwas mehr Mühe bei den doch etwas lapprigen Halterungen geben können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *Wasserkühlung**:*​ 
Das Obsidian 800D schreit förmlich nach einer Wasserkühlung. Der enorme Platz macht den Umgang mit den benötigten Komponenten kinderleicht. Ein Triple-Radiator lässt sich am Deckel montieren (sofern die Gesamtbreite mit Lüfter nicht über 10,5 cm liegt)  und ein Single Gegenstück am Heck. Von letzterem kann ein weiterer am Boden, in der Nähe des Netzteils angebracht werden. Die Pumpe hätte ihren optimalen Platz direkt auf dem Zwischenboden. Bohrungen für einen AGB sind leider nicht vorhanden, doch neben dem Mainboard in Richtung der laufwerksschächte bleibt noch genügend Spielraum.   Um die Flexibilität weiter zu erhöhen, hat der Hersteller Schlauchdurchführungen am Heck und im Zwischenboden eingearbeitet. ​ 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *Praxis / Einbau:*

Dank des großen Platzangebots, geht der Einbau der gesamten Hardware kinderleicht. Nachdem die Front für den Einbau der unteren Festplatten und des DVD-Laufwerks entfernt war, fand letzteres den Weg,  dank Schnellverschluss, blitzschnell an die richtige Position.  Für die unteren Festplatten musste eine weiter kleine Abdeckung entfernt werden. Durch die beidseitig anzubringenden Halterungen, war auch das kein Problem. Alternativ kann der Anwender die Festplatten auch direkt in den Hot-Swap Käfig einbauen. Dazu müssen die HDDs einfach in die Halterung eingeschraubt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






   Danach erfolgt der Einbau des Mainboards. Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass die Abstandshalter schon vormontiert sind.  Leider wurde von Haus aus,  in der Nähe der I/O Blenden, einer zu viel montiert. Dank der guten Handfreiheit, ist das Einsetzten des Boards mit großen Kühler, wie dem Noctua NH-D14 kein Problem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



  Sitzt die Hauptplatine, können die Erweiterungs- bzw. die Grafikkarten folgen. Dazu müssen die entsprechenden Gehäuse-Blenden weichen. Wären die Thumbscrews von der Fabrik aus nicht so extrem fest angeschraubt, könnte man den Ersteinbau ohne Werkzeug vornehmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Zu guter Letzt findet das Netzteil seinen Platz an der vorgesehenen  Stelle. Es wird einfach auf die beiden Schienen aufgelegt und mit den entsprechenden Schrauben an der Rückwand festgeschraubt. Auch hier verzichtet der Hersteller auf eine Entkopplung. Nach allem, kann die Verkabelung losgehen. Die Kabel lassen sich einfach auf der Mainboardwand-Rückseite verlegen und durch die entsprechenden Öffnungen führen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *Testlauf / System:*

Jedes Gehäuse  durchläuft den Test im Auslieferungszustand, um zu zeigen welches Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu erwarten ist. Später erfolgt eine Optimierung - sofern möglich. 

  Der eigentliche Temperaturtest wird wie folgt durchgeführt: Prozessor und Grafikkarte werden mit Prime 95 und Furmark auf 100% ausgelastet. Damit erhitzen sich die anderen Komponenten automatisch. Die Temperatur der Festplatte wird nach knapp 60 Minuten im Windows-Idle notiert. Als Richtwert für den Prozessor, gilt die höchste angezeigte Core Temperatur.    
  Für den Preis/Leistungs-Vergleich, addiert man die ganzen Werte und errechnet den Mittelwert. Hinzu kommt der aktuelle Preis.

  Als Testsystem kommen folgende Komponenten zum Einsatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *Ergebnisse / Auswertung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Beim Test unter Luftkühlung muss sich das Corsair Obsidian dem Silverstone Fortress FT02 stellen.  Im direkten Vergleich zieht der Gehäuse Neuling den Kürzeren. Selbst mit drei nachgerüsteten Lüftern im Deckel, kann das Obsidian nicht punkten. Im Gegenteil, die Leistung verschlechtert sich nochmals, da der Luftstrom im Case gestört wird. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Auch im direkten Preis/Leistungs-Vergleich, muss Corsair den Platz abgeben, denn für knapp 250 Euro ist das Teil kein Schnäppchen. Die Leistung, die das Obsidian mit einer Luftkühlung aufbringt, liegt etwas hinter der Konkurrenz. Hier merkt man wirklich gut, dass das Case für den Einsatz, einer Wasserkühlung konzipiert wurde. ​ 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *Fazit:*

Corsair zeigt, dass der Einstieg in den Gehäusemarkt nicht einfach ist und viele Hürden zu überwinden sind. Trotzdem gelingt es dem Speichergigant ein wahrlich beeindruckendes Produkt vorzustellen. Die Qualität und Größe zeigen, wo Corsair mit dem Obsidian 800D hin will. Obwohl das Case mit viel SECC-Stahl gefertigt wurde, überzeugt die Stabilität und allgemeine Güte. Andere Hersteller setzen in dieser Preisklasse auf hochwertigeres Aluminium, bieten teilweise aber weniger Features. Die weiteren Stärken des Obsidian 800D finden sich in enorm gutem Kabelmanagement, Kompatibilität, Platzangebot und der hervorragenden Vorbereitung für eine Wasserkühlung wieder. Doch es krankt auch an vielen Kleinigkeiten. Dazu gehören die fehlenden Staubfilter im oberen Bereich, die Teils wackeligen Abdeckungen  und die eher Mäßige Performance bei einer Systemkonfiguration mit Luftkühlung. 
  Die Hot-Swap Funktion kann Fluch und Segen in einem sein. Für den einen mag es ein nützliches Feature sein und für den anderen eine preissteigernde Unnötigkeit.

  Alles in allem ist das Corsair Obsidian 800D ein wirklich gelungener Einstieg in den Gehäusemarkt. Die Features sprechen für sich und machen das Case zu einer sehr guten Wahl, wenn man sein System mit einer Wakü betreiben will. Corsair verdient sich mit seiner Kreation einen soliden Silberaward.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





______________________________________________________
*Weitere aktuelle Reviews:*
*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/87227-review-sapphire-radeon-hd-5970-redline-oc.html*

______________________________________________________


*Abschliessend möchte ich mich noch bei der PCGH Redaktion, für die tatkräftige Unterstüzung bedanken*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
​


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

Bilder 3


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

noch mehr bilder


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

viele viele Bilder


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

Noch mehr Bilder


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

..... ..


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

.......2


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

......3


----------



## rabensang (3. März 2010)

Award


----------



## windows (4. März 2010)

Gutes Review.


----------



## Lower (4. März 2010)

Sehr sehr ausfürliches Review, wie immer ausgezeichnete Qualität ist man von dir eh schon gewohnt! 

lg


----------



## rabensang (4. März 2010)

Danke! Freut mich, wenns gefällt


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (5. März 2010)

sehr n1 ! ! !   Würd es mir sofort kaufen aber bei den Preis hab ich nen bissy angst das ich entäuscht werde  

Werd lieber noch nen bissy warten bis es "nur noch" ~ 170,- € kostet   

Auf jedenfall nen muss ich haben case  

Thy für dein tolles Review


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (5. März 2010)

Gutes Review wie immer aber das Teil ist mir viel zu riesig^^


----------



## Painkiller (5. März 2010)

Wie immer ein gutes Review...^^

Solltest bei PCGHW arbeiten...xD


----------



## Uziflator (5. März 2010)

Klasse gemacht mal wieder, wollte mir dieses oder das 600 besorgen für meine Wakü^^


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (5. März 2010)

Sehr gut gemacht  Die vielen Bilder und der ausführliche Text deuten auf viel Arbeit hin 

Mir persönlich gefällt das Design von außen zwar sehr gut nur finde ich es schade das sich auch große Boards mehr oder weniger allein da drinn fühlen. Njo dann spar ich mir das (viele) Geld


----------



## herethic (5. März 2010)

Sehr guter Review.Ist man ja von dir gewöhnt^^

Allerdings hätte ich deutlich erwähnt das sich das Teil nicht für Lukü-User eignet,sondern nur welche mit 'ner Wakü


----------



## ogakul93 (5. März 2010)

Super Review.

Wie macht man eigentlich solche Bilder mit perfekt weissem Hintergrund?
Wird da mit Photoshop nachgeholfen oder ist da eher Kamera-Einstellung + guter Hintergrund?

MFG
ogakul93


----------



## tripod (5. März 2010)

sehr schönes review!

gefällt mir sehr gut das case, jedoch muss mein haf noch ne weile reichen 



thrian schrieb:


> Sehr guter Review.Ist man ja von dir gewöhnt^^
> 
> Allerdings hätte ich deutlich erwähnt das sich das Teil nicht für Lukü-User eignet,sondern nur welche mit 'ner Wakü


wenn du z.b. in der front einen rahmen für nen 12cm lüfter reinpackst(belegt 3 schächte)
dürfte einer kühlung des prozessors nichts im weg stehen.
und die graka sollte durch den im zwischenboden befindlichen lüfter auch genug "frischluft" bekommen.


----------



## Naennon (5. März 2010)

gute Review, allerdings hätte mich ein Triple Radi im Dach und der anschließende Mainboardeinbau interessiert 


tolles Gehäuse und danke für die Arbeit


----------



## gta4player (5. März 2010)

Gute Review. Ich war auch erstaunt das die 3 extra Lüfter die Temperatur sogar teilweise verschlechtert haben.

Wie heisst es denn nun? gute Review, guter Review, gutes Review
bzw. der/die/das Review ?


----------



## Pimmsno1 (5. März 2010)

Toller Test... mir sind 3 kleinigkeiten aufgefallen:

1.: Super wäre noch wenn du die Uvp in der Einleitung erwähnen würdest, bzw. den Straßenpreis. 

2.: Eine kurze Erklärung bei deinem Leistungsindex wäre auch toll, damit man die Bewertung besser nachvolziehen kann. Woraus ergibt sich den der Leistungswert?

3.: ein ganz kleine Kleinigkeit für dein Temperatur Balkendiagramm ist die Farbe Schwarz nicht so geeignet (mit dem schwarzen Hintergrund)

Ansonsten Foto´s und Schreibstil TOP!!! 

Zum Gehäuse selber:

Als Wakühler nicht das gelbe vom Ei, die Möglichkeiten für Radis sind Standard... da wäre im Deckel bestimmt ein 480er ausgegangen und unten hätt´s schon noch ein 240er sein dürfen. Deine beschriebenen Mängel dann noch beseitigt, dann wär mir die Kohle das auf allemal Wert!


----------



## rabensang (5. März 2010)

@ all:

Danke für soviel Lob, so macht die Arbeit spaß.





ogakul93 schrieb:


> Super Review.
> 
> Wie macht man eigentlich solche Bilder mit perfekt weissem Hintergrund?
> Wird da mit Photoshop nachgeholfen oder ist da eher Kamera-Einstellung + guter Hintergrund?
> ...



Bei den Bildern ist es von allem ein wenig



gta4player schrieb:


> Gute Review. Ich war auch erstaunt das die 3 extra Lüfter die Temperatur sogar teilweise verschlechtert haben.
> 
> Wie heisst es denn nun? gute Review, guter Review, gutes Review
> bzw. der/die/das Review ?



Ja, der Luftstrom wird dadurch enorm gestört.






Pimmsno1 schrieb:


> Toller Test... mir sind 3 kleinigkeiten aufgefallen:
> 
> 1.: Super wäre noch wenn du die Uvp in der Einleitung erwähnen würdest, bzw. den Straßenpreis.
> 
> ...




1. ja, ich hätte es direkt mit Einbeziehen können, aber ich dachte die Info im P/L Diagramm reicht. 

2. Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/92266-review-corsair-obsidian-800d.html#a8

3. Beim nächsten Review werde ich das abändern...


MFG


----------



## blnkaby (5. März 2010)

Super review!

Kann seit letztes Jahr als es neu raus kam mein eigen nennen! 

Das case hat enorm viel Platz; also nen Supercomputer von asus mit 3 gtx 275er und ne 8800 gtx hat platz in diesen gehäuse! 

muß meinen vorrednern auch recht geben mit der lästigen Frontblende!
Habe damals glaube ne stunde gebraucht die blende zu tauschen um das laufwerk einzu bauen!

Sonnst sauber verarbeitet! kühlung hätte man auch anders machen können!
weil der luftstrom im gehäuse etwas gestört wird! hoffe das sie es beim 700 D besser gelöst haben!

Gruß Blnkaby


----------



## Readytotack (7. März 2010)

Habe mir das Ding letzten Dezember gekauft und zusammengebastelt. Inzwischen läuft es mit ner Wasserkühlung und ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit den Ding.  Ich füge mal ein paar Fotos davon ein, wenn noch wer Fragen hat, haltet Euch nicht zurück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder kann man im Tagebuch oder unter Sysprofile sehen, einfach Link anklicken..


----------



## Razzor (7. März 2010)

wow schickes Gehäuse sieht sehr durchdacht aus .............
muß ich mir merken


----------



## rabensang (8. März 2010)

blnkaby schrieb:


> Super review!
> 
> Kann seit letztes Jahr als es neu raus kam mein eigen nennen!
> 
> ...



Jo, da hat man mit dem Platz nicht gegeizt.

Das 700D wird ohne Hot-Swap Käfig auf den Markt kommen. Die Anordnung der Festplatten ist dann anders. Der restliche Aufbau bleibt weitestgehend gleich.







Readytotack schrieb:


> Habe mir das Ding letzten Dezember gekauft und zusammengebastelt. Inzwischen läuft es mit ner Wasserkühlung und ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit den Ding.  Ich füge mal ein paar Fotos davon ein, wenn noch wer Fragen hat, haltet Euch nicht zurück
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Bilder

MFG


----------



## fuddles (8. März 2010)

Sehr schöner Test und was ein fett geiler Trümmer das Corsair Obsidian 800D doch ist.

Das soll nur etwas über 60€ kosten?


----------



## rabensang (8. März 2010)

Danke. Das Ding kostet bei caseking knappe 250 Euro.

MFG


----------



## rabensang (10. März 2010)

*Kleine Info:*

Corasir präsentierte auf der Cebit den kleinen Bruder, das Obsidian 700D. Die Änderungen beziehen sich hauptsächlich auf den Festplatten Bereich, der nun ganz ohne Hot-Swap Funktion ausgestattet ist. Auch die Anordnung der HDDs wurde grundlegend geändert. 

Das Obsidian 700D soll in knapp 6-7 Wochen auf dem markt erscheinen und ca. 40 Dollar unter dem Preis des 800D liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. März 2010)

Seht gutes Review hat mir sehr geholfen...


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (14. März 2010)

Hm. Das 700D gefällt mir fast noch besser als das 800D, vor allem da es auch einen schwarz gepulverten Innenraum hat, trotz fehlendem Window. Das macht es einfacher selbst eines reinzuschneiden (und das zum Beispiel höher zu platzieren als es bei dem 800D ist). Den Hot-Swap-Käfig brauchen vermutlich eh nur die wenigsten Nutzer.

Tolles Review auf jeden Fall. Und definitiv auch tolles Case.


----------



## Semih91 (14. März 2010)

Tolles Review, gefällt mir auch. Aber bei dem kleinen 700D ist dann der Front schwarz pur nach unten, also unterhalb der Laufwerkschächte. Das sieht für mich etwas komisch aus, ansonsten ist es super. Was mir auch nicht so ganz gefällt ist, dass bei dem 700D man die HDD-Plätze nicht zumachen kann (also oben) und bei dem 800D es geschlossen ist, dank des Lüfters 

Aber ansonsten super Case


----------



## Baker79 (21. März 2010)

In wie weit bekommt man denn das Frontpanel ausgebaut und ein, z.B. DVD Laufwerk, dort eingebaut?


----------



## rabensang (21. März 2010)

Die Front wird abgezogen und dann das laufwerk eingeschoben. Ist eigentlich relativ einfach.


----------



## Baker79 (22. März 2010)

Auf manchen Bildern im Netz sieht es so aus, als wären die USB-Ports "draufgeschraubt", in Art eines 3,5" Laufwerkes. Ich find grad keinen passenden Link, jedenfalls standen da die USB-Ports etwas weiter nach vorne ab und waren mit Schrauben an der Front befestigt.
Die Idee ist, das ich hier noch das Frontpanel eines STC-T01 Stackers habe und dieses einbauen wollte.


----------



## püschi (22. März 2010)

Nettes und ausführlich geschriebenes Review! Hast dir ja echt Mühe gegeben 

Aber das Case ist schon zum Staunen. Wenn da nicht der Preis wäre...


----------



## Madz (25. März 2010)

Vielleicht hab ich es überlesen, aber wieso hast du die Schienen im Laufwerksschacht, die billigen Lüfter und die mangelhafte Qualitätsanmutung der Plastikteile nicht kritisiert?


----------



## rabensang (25. März 2010)

Unbedingt als billig kann man die Lüfter nicht bezeichnen. da gibt es weit aus schlechtere Die Plastikteile wurden Kritisiert.

MFG


----------



## Madz (25. März 2010)

Alleine die Matieralanmutung aller Plastikteile, also auch der Lüfter ist unter aller Kanone. Corsair hätte sich ruhig Noiseblocker oder einen anderen großen Hersteller ins Boot holen können. 

Ich hatte das Case ja auch als Muster: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...m4XdDg&usg=AFQjCNEaNU3l54C_uRc3bm2d0bYbL6WetQ


----------



## domi-germany (25. März 2010)

Nettes Review  | Daumen Hoch| hast du noch mehr davon ?^^


----------



## ShortyLimits (27. April 2010)

nettes review habs mir gleich geholt ist ein super tower


----------



## Clastron (16. Dezember 2012)

Weiß emand wie ich vom Gehäuse den Deckel oben entfernen kann ? 
Weil ich gesehen hab das die Hinten vernietet sind.


----------



## 4blue (16. März 2013)

Ja, die Nieten müssen aufgebohrt werden, anders geht es leider nicht!


----------

